# Pulling to the left.



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

I am pulling alittle to the left when i shoot. Mostly from 40 yrds +. I am not gripping the handle and the pins keeping pretty steady. Any suggestions? I know with guns it tends to be the trigger finger to far in or out that determines the left or right but what about bows? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

are you left handed or right handed?


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

Left handed but i shoot right


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

have you shot it thru paper? you may NEED to torque the bow a little...I'd go in to the pro shop and have them evaluate your form...
an offset stabilizer could help as well...


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Does it get better or worse when you move out to a longer shot? If so, adjust your center shot (rest right or left). I find it kind of amusing that your left but shoot right, I'm right and I shoot a bow left. Many of us were taught to hlod the bow with our strong arm.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

skeet4l said:


> Does it get better or worse when you move out to a longer shot? If so, adjust your center shot (rest right or left). I find it kind of amusing that your left but shoot right, I'm right and I shoot a bow left. Many of us were taught to hlod the bow *with our strong arm.*


when you say "strong arm" it reminds me of that guy off of Scary Movie 2 when he's always like "no, take my strong hand" and it's that nasty all mangled hand...hahaha


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Fingers or release?


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

stablebuck said:


> skeet4l said:
> 
> 
> > Does it get better or worse when you move out to a longer shot? If so, adjust your center shot (rest right or left). I find it kind of amusing that your left but shoot right, I'm right and I shoot a bow left. Many of us were taught to hlod the bow *with our strong arm.*
> ...


Some people like to baste their turkey...but I like to do this! (then the guy with the nasty hand starts licking the turkey!) haha!


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

I use a release, wrist one. It gets a little worse farther away, but mostly stays the same. Ya it's kinda weird i shoot right but it works out because i am right eye dominate. I'm all kinds of backwards over here. I shoot rifle left.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Not that I know much but are you making sure your bubble is level? Canting your bow could make it do that.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

If it was me, I'd be looking at my bow hand and the way the grip fits in my hand. Uneven pressure against the grip from the palm of your hand can cause the bow to torque just a little on release...an effect that will be exaggerated when you shoot broadheads.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm going to throw the idea out there that if you haven't paper tuned it, you're really going to want to. If your rest isn't centered with the path of the arrow, it's going to come off at an angle, and then swing back the other way. If it's pulling left, your rest might be to far to the right. So when you release the arrow comes through to the right and then on the swing drifts left, and contines to go wider to the left the farther out the target is. 

You won't know for sure until you paper tune it. But you can find plenty of info on how to do it here online, and the smaller the tear you can get through the paper the better your accuracy and overall arrow flight will be. And really it only takes about a half hour to get your bow tuned correctly.


----------



## UT Elk Stalker (Apr 17, 2009)

If you are right eye dominate it was a good idea to learn to shoot right handed. Many people struggle with this.

As far as your left impact. If all else is correct with your form and it gets worse at longer distances you need to adjust your rest. Your center shot is off. Don't just paper tune. Paper tuning is just the start. Do a walk back tune or French tune.

Keep us updated.


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks for all the info.


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

Thought this was a political thread from the title....just sayin


----------

